# parameter in der url



## Toast2k8 (23. Mai 2009)

hallo, 

ich stehe hier gerade auf dem schlauch. es geht, wie im titel schon gesagt, um parameter, die ich an die url anhängen möchte:

http://foo.bar/help/showHelp.do?page=eineseite1
http://foo.bar/help/showHelp.do?page=eineseite2

so... alles schön und gut, wie ich das bei einer url hinbekomme, weiß ich. über paramid und paramname. aber wie ist es in meinem fall? achja, ich verwende struts 1.3, falls das relevant ist.

vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mai 2009)

> wie ich das bei einer url hinbekomme, weiß ich. [..] aber wie ist es in meinem fall?

ähm, was ist denn dein Fall, sind irgendwo noch 3 Seiten Problembeschreibung, die ich übersehe?

bisher klingt's nach
wie man Schuhe bindet weiß ich, aber wie geht's bei meinem Schuh?


----------



## Toast2k8 (23. Mai 2009)

hi.

naja, wie lege ich denn fest, welcher paramName auf welche jsp-datei verweist? wird das im actionmapping definiert?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mai 2009)

ein paramName verweist auf keine JSP,
eine URL bis zu showHelp.do zeigt hoffentlich auf ein Servlet, aber das ist unabhängig vom Parameter,

im Servlet könnte dann Java-Code stehen wie
if (request hat Parameter seite1) {
requestdispatcher ->  forward zu Seite 1
}

--------

dass das in irgendeinem XML-Mapping nicht auch vom Parameter abhängig möglich ist,
möchte ich der Form halber nicht völlig ausschließen

sind dir Grundlagen wie web.xml usw. bekannt?
Writing the first Struts application


----------

